#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تأهل منتخب مصر إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا

## رويتر

يكتمل السبت عقد نهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم التي تنظمها غانا العام المقبل، عندما يتمّ التعرف على المتأهلين الثلاثة الأواخر والذين من المنتظر أن يكون حامل اللقب المنتخب المصري أحدهم.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فوز ضعيف لا يبشر بأى خير فى النهائيات خارج أرض مصر...أنسوا حتى لو جبتوا أجدع و أغلى مدرب أجنبى...الفريق المصرى حبه فوق و حبتين تحت...بوتسوانا مين بوتسوانا ديت و يا ترى تعدادها كام و ما هو أسم عاصمتها و هل هى فى أفريقيا حقا؟؟؟؟!!!!*

----------

